# Post-apocalyptic art



## soliloquy (Sep 21, 2013)

with the rise of post-apocalyptic movies like 'the road' or 'book of eli' and shows like 'the walking dead' and countless others, this genre really is kicking up (or i guess slowing down now?).

thought i'd start a thread regarding anything post-apocalyptic you find. if you took those pictures, great. even if you didn't, then thats fine too. post em here. 

some pics i took:
















i really wanted to go into this building, but its been baricaded off and high security at all times now. but if you google it, it has some really incredible pictures. its called 'kodak building 9' in toronto, canada.




some i didn't take






which was taken at HOSIER LANE MELBOURNE

source:
ALLCAPPS


----------



## User Name (Sep 21, 2013)

that graffiti be cray


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 22, 2013)

Cool thread idea! I'll keep my eyes open for some PA to post here!


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 22, 2013)

Some pictures I took, and I guess could be considered Post-apoclyptic:


----------



## SkyIllusion (Sep 26, 2013)

Every time I think of post-apocalyptic the only thing I can think of is the city of Pripyat. It's in the Ukraine right outside of Chernobyl. The radiation from the Chernobyl meltdown caused the city to be evacuated and to this day remains uninhabitable. I didn't take these pictures but it's seriously like something out of a movie.

What makes it even crazier is that there was a fair in town when it happened.


----------



## Watty (Sep 28, 2013)

Those shots remind me of one of the single-player levels in one of the COD games, right down to the ferris wheel.


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 28, 2013)

These would make fantastic album covers!


----------



## Winspear (Sep 28, 2013)

Watty said:


> Those shots remind me of one of the single-player levels in one of the COD games, right down to the ferris wheel.



It was based on there 
Great pics! I've been looking for some abandoned building to take some shots of but can't find any


----------



## FIXXXER (Oct 18, 2013)

Watty said:


> Those shots remind me of one of the single-player levels in one of the COD games, right down to the ferris wheel.



haha, just thought the same!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Oct 18, 2013)

Not much of a photograph, but I took this picture some years ago, at Malartic. Dating from the old East Malartic mine era, it has since been put down so the new mining complexe can be built there


----------



## Carvinkook (Jan 12, 2014)

These all look so awesome on my new nook hd. I can't telll if its this thing or the cameras being used? Both.
?


----------

